# Razer Vespula Mousepad ( wie neu) + 4 Games



## shooot3r (21. Mai 2011)

*Hallo, verkaufe hier mein 3 Tage junges Razer Vespula Mousepad mit Handballenauflage und OVP. Kann mich leider nicht daran gewöhnen. Bleibe bei meinem alten Destructor Pad. Spiele sind noch folgende mit dabei: *
*

Singularity
Episodes from Liberty City
Bulletstorm ( Uncut)
Dead Space 2
*
*
Als Preis habe ich mir so 50 euro vorgestellt, für 75 euro lege ich noch meine 320 GB externe Festplatte von Intenso ( mit Rechnung von Amazon) oben drauf. Die Platte ist in Top Zustand und funzt einwandfrei. Zahlung läuft nur über Paypal.

MFG*​


----------

